# someone REAAAAALLLLLYYYYY likes this bike!



## vincev (Jun 21, 2012)

A common Trek hybrid?
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3091994513.html


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2012)

This really should bbbbbbbbe in the "Tips" section, bbbbbbbbbut I think you need to subbbbbbbbmerge your keyboard in a vat of oil. Your A, L, and Y keys are sticking bbbbbbbadly and I really can't understand what you are trying to say. I'm probabbbbbbbbly not the only one, so please, for everyones bbbbbbbbbenefit, just DO IT!


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2012)

TTTTTHAAAnkSSS for thhhhee  TTTIIIPPP DDdDaAavvveEe I fixed my keyboard. Dave is your keyboard in need of fixing also or do you stutter?


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2012)

I do have a slight speech impedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddiment. But it's better than it used to be.

I'm sorry if I offended anyone with my cheap attempt at humor.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder when Scott is just going to give you guys your own category?


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I wonder when Scott is just going to give you guys your own category?




Please try to understand Chris. It's like Vince and I are poison to each other. We just can't help ourselves. Lord knows I've tried to keep my opinions to myself, but then he has to go and say something. If we could only get him off this site I'm sure I'd be a better CABE member, I just know I could be!


----------



## vincev (Jun 22, 2012)

Please try to understand Chris. It's like Dave and I are poison to each other. We just can't help ourselves. Lord knows I've tried to keep my opinions to myself, but then he has to go and say something. If we could only get him off this site I'm sure I'd be a better CABE member, I just know I could be!


----------



## Boris (Jun 22, 2012)

See, it's that kind of stuff right there. It makes me so mad, I just want to sit him right down and give him a good lecture about plumbing.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 22, 2012)

have either of you picked on any old ladies on the bus lately???


----------



## vincev (Jun 22, 2012)

NA nana na na! Fleetwoods on my side! soooooooooo  tttthhhhheeeeerrrrre!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 22, 2012)

vincev said:


> NA nana na na! Fleetwoods on my side! so there!




Not after you posted this photo of me! I thought we agreed that you'd never show anyone!!
Thanks Vince


----------



## Boris (Jun 22, 2012)

"Discretion" Vince, it's the better part of valor.


----------



## vincev (Jun 22, 2012)

hmph! looks like 2 against 1 and my fingers feel sticky.


----------

